# Bevery Hills Chihuahua 2 comes out in Feb



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Just saw the trailer while watching Santa Paws DVD with the kids. It. Comes out on DVD Feb 1st. And ohhhh....it looks soo cute!! Poppy and Chloe get married and have puppies. Omg....they are soooo stinkin' CUTE!!!! I love the little sc white and blue puppy!!! Check out the trailer
YouTube - Beverly Hills Chihuahua 2 Trailer

Lori


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

My kids loved the last one! will check this out for sure


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for that info, I check out the stores every day wishing it was released so at least now I can relax for a bit, but then I will probably still look ...just in case...


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh wow really!! woop woop x


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG! Yay!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hahaha I sooo will own this movie...and will love it :-d


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahahaha someone mentioned this before and I'll say it again wow how on earth those twodog had such nice puppies I do not know


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't wait to see it!!! I loved the first one!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Love it!!!!!!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll be Front and Center on this one!!


"Don't look but someone shaved your hinny" LMAO!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Yay can't wait! Loved the first one.


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

I will watch this movie too..i love it..so cute..wonder if they will have the same chihuahua in it


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I loved the 1st one I cant wait for the 2nd one to come out!!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

I hope it comes out in Aust on the same date!!! Or I may get one of you to send it


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

You should be able to download it in iTunes.




Aust Chi Mumma said:


> I hope it comes out in Aust on the same date!!! Or I may get one of you to send it


----------



## this_natalie (Nov 26, 2004)

Ahh so cute  lol


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh, can't wait! I loved the first one!!


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

Cool!
I just saw the first one a month ago


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I can't wait to see it. I finally saw BHC #1 it was adorable.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh yes, i have the first one on bluray, so need to get the new one when it comes out.
It was so cute!
I love buyin the doggie movies i have to say. lol x


----------



## XelaTheChi (Nov 21, 2010)

I LOVED that movie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Just saw Beverly Hills Chihuahua 2 and Im sure you will all love it!!
The chis are just adorable!!


----------



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

So now that the new movie is being released we can all keep our eyes and ears open for the next wave of homeless chihuahuas that will end up on death row in the shelters. I hope we've all got space for a few more


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Brilliant loved the 1st one and from that clip it looks like it's going to be great.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

gypsyeye805 said:


> So now that the new movie is being released we can all keep our eyes and ears open for the next wave of homeless chihuahuas that will end up on death row in the shelters. I hope we've all got space for a few more


I dont think that new movie will have an impact like that. The homeless rate and abandoned rate of chihuahuas is already massive in america and I really dont think that a sequal movie is going to have that much of an impact.
Thanks for your post, But really I just think most of us are excited for the new movie to come out. How many sequals to shrek have there been and I dont see everyone running around with cute little donkeys!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Milosmum said:


> Brilliant loved the 1st one and from that clip it looks like it's going to be great.


I totally agree, I loved the 1st one and have watched it a few times, so excited for the sequel


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Im so excited!!!!!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh, my grandkids and I watched the first one several times. We can't wait for this one.


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

omg, i cant wait till it comes out on DVD! i wanna see this one so bad.!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

gypsyeye805 said:


> So now that the new movie is being released we can all keep our eyes and ears open for the next wave of homeless chihuahuas that will end up on death row in the shelters. I hope we've all got space for a few more


I love the 1st movie and I can't wait for the 2nd but I agree some people do run out to get a Chi for their kids just because the puppies were so cute. That's exactly what happened with 101 Dalmations, so many people were out buying Dalmation dogs and if I remember right I heard Dalmations weren't even good with kids (but this was years ago so I don't really know)...Heck I wanted one too! I couldn't though lol but still the only reason i wanted one as a kid was because of the movie. Just like Pauly the movie with that bird. That's the only reason I got a bird back when I was a kid was because of the movie. So Movies like this will deff make people run out and get Chis for the kids and then dump them later when they don't want them but that's for ANY movie that's big with a animal character. It won't stop them from making the movies it's just people need to get a brain and stop getting animals if they aren't going to love them and treat them right FOREVER! I doubt that'll ever happen though =(


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

Dragonfly said:


> I love the 1st movie and I can't wait for the 2nd but I agree some people do run out to get a Chi for their kids just because the puppies were so cute. That's exactly what happened with 101 Dalmations, so many people were out buying Dalmation dogs and if I remember right I heard Dalmations weren't even good with kids (but this was years ago so I don't really know)...Heck I wanted one too! I couldn't though lol but still the only reason i wanted one as a kid was because of the movie. Just like Pauly the movie with that bird. That's the only reason I got a bird back when I was a kid was because of the movie. So Movies like this will deff make people run out and get Chis for the kids and then dump them later when they don't want them but that's for ANY movie that's big with a animal character. It won't stop them from making the movies it's just people need to get a brain and stop getting animals if they aren't going to love them and treat them right FOREVER! I doubt that'll ever happen though =(





oooooh yeah! i think i was 5 when 101 dalmations came out and i did get one from the ASPCA! my dog spot.  but i moved away eventually and hes now with my uncle.  
I had no idea that movie impacted me to begg my mom for a dal. hahahaha...


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I know I was just a kid too probably 5 or 6 when I first saw it too and I know all kids beg their parents to get an animal as it is and then movies do add to it but the parent has to be the responsible one to say no instead of getting it and dumping it at a shelter years to come!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh yeah! I'm def. owning this one too.  Only bad thing is it will make me want another.  (well I already do anyway. lol)


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

Dragonfly said:


> I know I was just a kid too probably 5 or 6 when I first saw it too and I know all kids beg their parents to get an animal as it is and then movies do add to it but the parent has to be the responsible one to say no instead of getting it and dumping it at a shelter years to come!



yes. but we took great care of spot. i still miss that dog. 
and i agree. there was a lady that hadd so many dalmations they were on the roof of her house, literally! she had about 20 or 30 of them, and i think she kept them all. i think she adopted all of them too. 
but any way later on she walked down the block with a mut and she gave it to us D) because the last person who had the dog couldnt take care of it, and they had alot of dogs already(im not sure how many). and the lady with the dalmations said that "spud"(thats his name) was being picked on by the other dogs and that the last owner couldnt handle him. 

so i agree, if you cant handle the dog in the long run, dont bother getting it in the first place. they are not shoes that you like at first and get rid of later on.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I didn't see the first one, but I can't wait to see this one! YAY! I'm so excited!


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

I just watched it tonight with my daughter (she LOVES the first one). It was a good movie but they changed all the actors, I hate it when they do that! The puppies are so cute!


----------

